# Ferns



## sleist (Jul 12, 2011)

D90 | 18-105mm | Silver Efex Pro 2

CC welcome as always.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice work.  I like this a lot.

Very interesting patterns.  I like how the light falls off towards the back.  It does seem a little soft though...  I think it could use a little more sharpening...


----------



## sleist (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comment!

It does look a bit soft - I got out of the habit of resizing, then sharpening for web posting.
The forum resizing seems a bit worse here than elsewhere with respect to lose of sharpness.

Thanks again!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely shot, sleist. I'm diggin' it!


----------



## sleist (Jul 12, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Lovely shot, sleist. I'm diggin' it!



Thanks Derrel!


----------



## mfo (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 12, 2011)

It's amazing when something simple, can hold ones attention for so long.


----------



## sleist (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## invisible (Jul 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It's amazing when something simple, can hold ones attention for so long.


^^^This.

Beautiful image.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful pattern in nature.  Well shot.


----------



## sleist (Jul 13, 2011)

Again, thank you so much for the kind words.
Especially from folks whose images I have admired.

Steve


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 13, 2011)

Although i did just realize some oof ferns in the front, which should be cropped out IMO


----------



## sleist (Jul 13, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Although i did just realize some oof ferns in the front, which should be cropped out IMO



Now you're just pissing me off dude ...


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 13, 2011)

sleist said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Although i did just realize some oof ferns in the front, which should be cropped out IMO
> ...



Sorry!


----------



## sleist (Jul 13, 2011)

Just kiddin - I kind of agree, to be honest
I also think it could use a little leveling.

Thanks!


----------



## Over Exposed (Jul 14, 2011)

**ooops, repeat post...**


----------



## Over Exposed (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice image. I do have one critique to offer. For me, I'd like to see the highlights drop off faster as the distance of the ferns fades out towards the top of the frame. As it stands now, the image feels too flat to me.


----------



## sleist (Jul 14, 2011)

Over Exposed said:


> Nice image. I do have one critique to offer. For me, I'd like to see the highlights drop off faster as the distance of the ferns fades out towards the top of the frame. As it stands now, the image feels too flat to me.



I don't know that I agree, but I think that the printed image may dictate better whether that's the case or not.
Thanks for the input and I'll keep it in mind if the larger print seems flat.

Steve


----------

